# Sonax Profiline Polymer NetShield and PROFILINE BrilliantShine Detailer



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Hi, 
Long time since I have been active here on the forum :wave:

I have just ordered a new Skoda Octavia vRS in Moonlight White (yeah, I know it is a "typical color", but I like it :argie: ). My last cars have been in various colors, so I have a quite nice collections of different waxes, but now I am looking for a sealant giving me that crisp and clear finish that will suit the metallic white paint. 

After some reading, I have decided to try the PNS - I will also buy some QD, so my question is; will the BrilliantShine detailer react with PNS in any way? I assume not, but I am planning on buying the 5 litre can, so nice to be on the safe side 

Also, if someone have any bad experiences with PNS and white paint, please inform me 

Cheers!
Kristoffer


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

They are designed to work together. Excellent choice.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Work brilliantly together and beading is ridiculously good from them. Pns doesn't get the love it should Imo. It's just one step down from a coating in terms of performance without the application issues.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You have picked very well as these two are made for each other especially good on white, but make sure your paint has been fully decontaminated:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

You could also consider some of this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/pre-wax-cleaners/sonax-xtreme-machine-polish-hybrid-npt/prod_1230.html to clean your paint before applying the PNS (but after the normal decontamination steps). I know it will be a new car but that doesn't guarantee the paint will be contaminant free from the dealer!


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Nice to hear, then I can order some stuff 
I have planned doing wash, clay, Iron-X, MG#205 and then 3M panel "wipe down" (can´t remember the exact name). 

Cheers


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

steelghost said:


> You could also consider some of this http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/pre-wax-cleaners/sonax-xtreme-machine-polish-hybrid-npt/prod_1230.html to clean your paint before applying the PNS (but after the normal decontamination steps). I know it will be a new car but that doesn't guarantee the paint will be contaminant free from the dealer!


Does the protection laid down by machine polish have much effect on the bond and durability of PNS?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I've only used it on bare paint so I wouldn't really know if it would effect PNS but i would say it could but who knows.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I would say the best molecular Bond would be on bare decontaminated paint,In my opinion products like pns don't last long sitting on top of any lsp.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm going on the description on the In2Detailing page http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/sonax-xtreme-machine-polish-hybrid-npt-250ml-tube.html



> SONAX Xtreme Machine Polish Hybrid NPT*- 250ml Tube
> Is a universally applicable special polish for use with a polishing machine.
> 
> <snip>
> ...


It sounds like it does for PNS what a "normal" paint cleaner does for a wax?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Most of the reviews and people I know have always used it on bare paint even in the states which it was a big hit with them.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> Does the protection laid down by machine polish have much effect on the bond and durability of PNS?


Not at all. I think they're designed to work together and its what I used underneath PNS. Tbh I've used PNS over amigo too and it still lasted months before I got bored with it lol.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Wilco said:


> Not at all. I think they're designed to work together and its what I used underneath PNS. Tbh I've used PNS over amino too and it still lasted months before I got bored with it lol.


Just to check, Amino = Prima Amigo?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

steelghost said:


> Just to check, Amino = Prima Amigo?


:thumb: damn autocorrect.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Just to check, Amino = Prima Amigo?


 lol amino, any Simoniz original fan might need some amino acids after a buffing off session.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

chongo said:


> You have picked very well as these two are made for each other especially good on white, but make sure your paint has been fully decontaminated:thumb:


any idea of durability with the PNS


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

6 months on it's own, using BSD over it they'll seemingly last forever. I went through winter with pns a few years ago and was extremely impressed.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wilco said:


> 6 months on it's own, using BSD over it they'll seemingly last forever. I went through winter with pns a few years ago and was extremely impressed.


Sounds good. How did you find the application of pns?

Do you spray onto an applicator spread and then buff off with microfibre?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

euge07 said:


> Sounds good. How did you find the application of pns?
> 
> Do you spray onto an applicator spread and then buff off with microfibre?


Very easy to use just spray onto your applicator and spread it around but ensure you split each panel in half then leave it for a minute or so then remove with short pile cloth then buff with a more plusher cloth :thumb: fantastic sheeting it give once you drive off and will last through the winter topped off with BSD every following wash you do:thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

chongo said:


> Very easy to use just spray onto your applicator and spread it around but ensure you split each panel in half then leave it for a minute or so then remove with short pile cloth then buff with a more plusher cloth :thumb: fantastic sheeting it give once you drive off and will last through the winter topped off with BSD every following wash you do:thumb:


sounds like an interesting product, obviously with BSD on top it would have epic beading


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

It beads better than BSD by itself so leave it untopped for as long as you can. Think of BSD as a diluted version of PNS.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Usually, I have use at least two layers on sealants and waxes, is that also necessary with PNS? Will that enhance looks or durability?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I tried two layers of PNS. Applying the second layer wasn't easy, almost like the first layer was resisting it so I've always stuck to a single layer since then.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Does the protection laid down by machine polish have much effect on the bond and durability of PNS?


No, Sonax have designed PNS to sit on top of polish, it's on their website.
I had it on top of cCrlack 68 nano, went through the winter no problems at all.


----------



## zeus65 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have bsd 5l can. I bought it as a qd and sometimes as a spray sealant. I m interested to buy sonax pns, but am reluctant coz of its compatibility. I have prima amigo. I will to use over it. I am not overobssessive with its durability. So I can bear to reuse it if it fades away quicker than expected. I am to ask is that would any glazing products beneath pns affects properties of pns apart frm durability? And what other products could be used under pns?? I find very less info regarding this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

using a glaze on top of PNS is 100% going to effect it's sheeting capability so no need to use a glaze on top. I've always used it to bare paint as it bonds better I think, but someone has mentioned that you can use a polish underneath.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can you use a glaze/polish under SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT too, or is it only PNS?


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

pxr5 said:


> Can you use a glaze/polish under SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT too, or is it only PNS?


They're pretty much the same product, only difference between the 2 is curing time in reality. Pns cures quicker and I preferred it for that reason. The sonax polish mentioned earlier in the thread is ideal for use under either.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I know it's slightly different from PNS but SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT + BSD is my go to sealant for winter/long term protection. 

Last winter, other than build-up of tar spots, there was almost no drop-off in performance when using the two products together. They really are great products. 

I applied NPT to my in-laws cars back in April and they've had nothing other than a basic wash with unknown shampoo since. You can still see rain beading well on the surface.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Just cleaned the paint on my car (fall out remover, TARDIS and Vertua Bond), them 3M panel wipe. After that, I put on two layers of PNS. PNS directly on sponge applicator, 40*40cm of areas, then remove product immediately. Found the PNS to be alright to work with, no MG21, but still ok  

The white paint looks stunning, and I cannot wait to see the beading  

Very pleased with the product and the end results!


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Just wanted to share a few videos of the PNS. The car was hand washed for some days ago (3-4) and I rinsed of dust and similar with the high pressure washer before I shooted the videos. Please observe that the rims are protected with Mint Rims by Autofinesse.

I am very pleased with Polymer Netshield!


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I just wanted to resurrect this thread to highlight Polymer NetShield, which doesn't seem to get mentioned much.
I applied it for the first time last week, and come the first wash this week I could not believe how hydrophobic it was. I'm a regular user of BSD so am used to great beading and sheeting from that, but this stuff was next level.
I hand polished the panels to give it a clean base, and then one panel at a time, applied using a microfibre pad, then buffed off almost immediately. It's grabby like BSD, so be prepared.
As someone upthread mentioned, it's like BSD on steroids. Believe it!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

blurb said:


> I just wanted to resurrect this thread to highlight Polymer NetShield, which doesn't seem to get mentioned much.
> I applied it for the first time last week, and come the first wash this week I could not believe how hydrophobic it was. I'm a regular user of BSD so am used to great beading and sheeting from that, but this stuff was next level.
> I hand polished the panels to give it a clean base, and then one panel at a time, applied using a microfibre pad, then buffed off almost immediately. It's grabby like BSD, so be prepared.
> As someone upthread mentioned, it's like BSD on steroids. Believe it!


Use any form (even a weak mix) of alkaline snow foam or shampoo and kiss goodbye to the tasty water behaviour. Big achilles heel for maintenance in the UK all year round.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

blurb said:


> I just wanted to resurrect this thread to highlight Polymer NetShield, which doesn't seem to get mentioned much.
> I applied it for the first time last week, and come the first wash this week I could not believe how hydrophobic it was. I'm a regular user of BSD so am used to great beading and sheeting from that, but this stuff was next level.
> I hand polished the panels to give it a clean base, and then one panel at a time, applied using a microfibre pad, then buffed off almost immediately. It's grabby like BSD, so be prepared.
> As someone upthread mentioned, it's like BSD on steroids. Believe it!


PNS was literally the 2nd LSP i ever used. It is a very good beading product and it lasted around 4 or 5 mths i think it was. Very easy to use has well. Great product for sure.

Probably bring more satisfaction to the end user then alot of the new spray coatings. If you want something that beads very nicely and is pretty much foolproof to apply its a great option. No poor application problems with this one.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Lot of better than. Nowaday hyper-super ceramic graphene sprays. Sometimes must to look back, there are always something good.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

@atbalfour That's interesting. I did prewash as normal with pump sprayer applied AutoFoam at 4% PIR and you could see the PNS repelling the AF. Rinsing later is where I saw the water behaviour. Time will tell I guess, although I top up weekly with BSD as a drying aid, so maybe not 

@galamaa What recent spray would you suggest that would be a *significant* step up from PNS. Judging by the repellency I saw yesterday it would need to be something I haven't seen, or a high end coating (Which is not an option for me).


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

@blurb i think galamaa is trying to say its good to go back to some good products. 

I remember PNS. It had a nice darkening effect on my blue car has well. Its a stellar product really IMO/E especially for ease of use and price. Honestly say i never got along with BSD. lol And then i accidentally froze it. Shortly, after me and my father put it on his car and it was shot. I was letdown.  All my own fault of course but i had to throw over 80% of BSD down the drain. So i really never got to see what it could do but it was a pain to use compared to PNS which is super easy IME.

PNS is most definitely on my would buy again list which is short. It worked pretty good on rims too.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

While there is probably better, I still use and like PNS with a top up of BSD, especially on new cars.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Earlier today i applied this to the car roof after reading this, i have had a few cans sitting on the shelf for a while. I dont enjoy using it but the beading is amazing 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

I've used PNS for the last few winters. It's served me well.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

blurb said:


> @atbalfour That's interesting. I did prewash as normal with pump sprayer applied AutoFoam at 4% PIR and you could see the PNS repelling the AF. Rinsing later is where I saw the water behaviour. Time will tell I guess, although I top up weekly with BSD as a drying aid, so maybe not
> 
> @galamaa What recent spray would you suggest that would be a *significant* step up from PNS. Judging by the repellency I saw yesterday it would need to be something I haven't seen, or a high end coating (Which is not an option for me).


If you use pns and bsd, then I suggest to use different prewash product. Autofoam kill pns and bsd pretty fast. I use here in Estonia Polar hp shampoo (cleaning properties is same like autifoam or even better, but significant different after rinsing. Autofoam side dead, but Polar side is crazy hydrophobic. If I test the each other-then I saw, that autofoam left behind something and polar nope. I must make some photus or video to understand me.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

However much I love its performance, I typically only use it through winter on select panels, as I just hate applying it. 
It’s more grabby than BSD and find it a chore.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Yellow Dave said:


> However much I love its performance, I typically only use it through winter on select panels, as I just hate applying it.
> It's more grabby than BSD and find it a chore.


My memory must be wrong lol it was grabby i remember but it's spray and swipe application is simple.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Love the stuff and if you spray it on an applicator, it goes a long way. I typically to it off after a couple of months with Sonax Spray and Seal.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

noorth said:


> My memory must be wrong lol it was grabby i remember but it's spray and swipe application is simple.


It's grabby to spread, it's grabby to remove. Pulls at the MF. Because of that the finish can be patchy. I've never found an applicator that's helped smooth application.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> It's grabby to spread, it's grabby to remove. Pulls at the MF. Because of that the finish can be patchy. I've never found an applicator that's helped smooth application.


Detailing is not black/white. Try different solutions, to remove or add. Make aplicator little bit wet, use microfiber aplicator-shot snaps. Dont wait long to cure and always remove use very short snaps microfiber(can spritz little bit destlled water and remove another). Then it works really well. Try different solution to remove or add products - you make you life much easier and wont throw good products away. Try to understand problem different way, to fix problems different way.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

galamaa said:


> Detailing is not black/white. Try different solutions, to remove or add. Make aplicator little bit wet, use microfiber aplicator-shot snaps. Dont wait long to cure and always remove use very short snaps microfiber(can spritz little bit destlled water and remove another). Then it works really well. Try different solution to remove or add products - you make you life much easier and wont throw good products away. Try to understand problem different way, to fix problems different way.


I can assure you I have tried many methods and applicators. I haven't just made a passing judgement on the product without first testing it myself.

I could list every type of applicator. Every type of microfibre. Every method. But I don't have a spare 30 minutes free


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Use any form (even a weak mix) of alkaline snow foam or shampoo and kiss goodbye to the tasty water behaviour. Big achilles heel for maintenance in the UK all year round.


PNS went quite far in one of my chemical tests, even resisting neat Super Degreaser almost as well as Seal N Shine. For what it costs and how simple it is to apply, it's a great 5 month protection product with a great top up product to go with it.

I just wish they could make it a bit slicker.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheep said:


> PNS went quite far in one of my chemical tests, even resisting neat Super Degreaser almost as well as Seal N Shine. For what it costs and how simple it is to apply, it's a great 5 month protection product with a great top up product to go with it.
> 
> I just wish they could make it a bit slicker.


Good stuff, I don't believe Super Degreaser is used here. They don't stand up to Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and Wax Planet 8 Below that's for sure.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Good stuff, I don't believe Super Degreaser is used here. They don't stand up to Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and Wax Planet 8 Below that's for sure.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah might not have the same base chemical. I do know that under less rigorous washing, it lasts quite well. Slickness is really the only reason I don't stock up on it.


----------

